# Airshow pics



## jl1975 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi all,

My two sons and I went to an airshow on Saturday and I managed to get some pictures.  I used my 70-200 f4 and my D7100.  I think a longer focal length would have been helpful, although when zoomed in all the way it was hard to track the F-18 and F-22, so the extra reach might not have really helped for those two.  It was definitely a challenge and I'm hoping they host the show again next year.  Here are a few from the show.  Let me know what you think.









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



A Lancaster bomber along with a


----------



## Coreysaysyo (Jun 26, 2016)

Very nice captures! Awesome job on the focus as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jl1975 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 27, 2016)

You need to pressure-wash your sensor, but those are some top-notch images. I really like that shot of the Snowbirds.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 27, 2016)

I dig a nice P-51 Mustang!

I think the bubble canopy suggests that this one is a P-51D.  A truly great bird.


----------



## jl1975 (Jun 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> You need to pressure-wash your sensor, but those are some top-notch images. I really like that shot of the Snowbirds.



Pressure-wash?  I thought steel wool was the preferred method of cleaning a sensor.  Just kidding, you're right about the sensor.  I had the camera set to shutter priority for the prop planes at 1/125 or 1/160 in order to get the prop blurred.  As a result, the aperture was closing down and with the clear blue sky you can see the dust on the sensor.  That's a lesson learned for next time.  



Peeb said:


> I dig a nice P-51 Mustang!
> 
> I think the bubble canopy suggests that this one is a P-51D.  A truly great bird.



Yes, it was pretty cool to see and hear.  While not as loud as the newer jets, it did have a pretty loud sound.  My boys and I were saying how while we thought it sounded good, at times decades ago that same sound to people on the ground would have been terrifying.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 28, 2016)

jl1975 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > You need to pressure-wash your sensor, but those are some top-notch images. I really like that shot of the Snowbirds.
> ...


She was the queen of the sky in WWII for sure!


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 28, 2016)

Really good job on the shutter speed!  The prop blur looks really good!


----------



## pjaye (Jun 29, 2016)

I was watching the same show from down the road.  We chose to park on a side street where the planes came over our heads rather than battle the wait lines and crowds. estimates say 80,000 people attended. I was shooting with a tamron 270.  

Nice shots. I also had a dirty sensor and spent way too much time removing spots from my shots. But it really was an amazing show.


----------



## jl1975 (Jun 29, 2016)

PropilotBW said:


> Really good job on the shutter speed!  The prop blur looks really good!



Thank you.  To make sure I would have a slow enough shutter for prop blur and a fast enough one for the jets, I switched back and forth between aperture and shutter priority.  I used shutter priority at 1/125 or 1/160 for the prop planes and aperture priority at f4 for the jets.  With those set all I had to do is switch my mode dial back and forth as needed.



symplybarb said:


> I was watching the same show from down the road.  We chose to park on a side street where the planes came over our heads rather than battle the wait lines and crowds. estimates say 80,000 people attended. I was shooting with a tamron 270.
> 
> Nice shots. I also had a dirty sensor and spent way too much time removing spots from my shots. But it really was an amazing show.



Yes, it was a good show.  One of my employees went on the Sunday and the f-22 only did 2 or 3 passes and then flew away.  The announcer said they were having technical issues and then a few minutes later it flew back and landed.  I'm really glad that didn't happen when I was there.  Most of my shots are from the viewing area, but my shots of the snowbirds are actually from the parking area.  My kids and I were tired and hungry and we were leaving but I managed to get shots of the snowbirds from between the buildings where I had to park.  Maybe next time I'll do like you and just park nearby somewhere.


----------



## Luke345678 (Sep 4, 2016)

Great set, love the shots. I really like the one of the plane right over the heads of the blurred out crowd. Really cool.

Also, go get your sensor cleaned!


----------

